# Cottage in Aberdare



## welshowen (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry if this breaks forum rules, as it's not an explore that I've done but I thought the pictures might be of interest to the members of this forum, looks fascinating and I will hopefully be able to visit in the not too distant future

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18958690


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

B*gg*r! A time capsule. They're rare!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 25, 2012)

Driven past this place a few times always thought it looked a little derelict but so does alot of things around here when theyre not.

Fantastic to see that it's being looked after though and that Cadw are turning it into a museum! Public expected to be allowed in by 2014.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 25, 2012)

*nice*

interesting little place would be great to look round.


----------



## PreciousStones (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful little gem, thank you for sharing. Hope you can get in and have a good look x


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 25, 2012)

A great little social history museum which hopefully wont get robbed/plundered now,thanks for the link.


----------

